# New Kindle 3G/WiFi 6" no longer connects to 3G or WiFi, and can't figure restart



## MANTIS (Dec 31, 2010)

Worked fine.  Today, it is showing the "your kindle is unable to connect at this time.  Please..." box.
Can't figure out how to restart.

3G stopped connecting.  Set up WiFi and it does not connect either.  Troubleshoot says to home>menu>settings>menu>restart; however, I get to the settings pages and can't find restart.  

Appreciate any assistance.  Thanks, Mantis


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MANTIS said:


> Worked fine. Today, it is showing the "your kindle is unable to connect at this time. Please..." box.
> Can't figure out how to restart.
> 
> 3G stopped connecting. Set up WiFi and it does not connect either. Troubleshoot says to home>menu>settings>*menu*>restart; however, I get to the settings pages and can't find restart.
> ...


Bolding above is mine: From the home page press the menu and then go to settings. Now press the menu key again . . .then you'll find the restart option. Do NOT do 'reset to factory'. . .that's a sort of a last resort. Make sure you have a reasonably full battery . . . but it should not be plugged in when you do it.

If the soft reboot described above doesn't work, try a 'hard' reboot. Hold the power switch over for 30-40 seconds until the Kindle restarts.


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

MANTIS said:


> Worked fine. Today, it is showing the "your kindle is unable to connect at this time. Please..." box.
> Can't figure out how to restart.
> 
> 3G stopped connecting. Set up WiFi and it does not connect either. Troubleshoot says to home>menu>settings>menu>restart; however, I get to the settings pages and can't find restart.
> ...


Restart is on the menu itself, not on the settings page. You should see it when you press menu the second time in your above posted sequence. I followed your sequence and it's correct.


----------



## MANTIS (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for the assist, it is up and running now...


----------



## baylie (Jan 7, 2011)

I got my first Kindle for Christmas..a Kindle 3. I have been out and about with it in places that I cannot connect with Wi Fi ...however...I have the 3G model. Shouldn't I be able to connect anywhere, basically? How can I tell if the 3G is working? How does that work. I thought with 3G you could basically connect while in the car or wherever... hope I did not waste that 50 bucks.


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

baylie said:


> I got my first Kindle for Christmas..a Kindle 3. I have been out and about with it in places that I cannot connect with Wi Fi ...however...I have the 3G model. Shouldn't I be able to connect anywhere, basically? How can I tell if the 3G is working? How does that work. I thought with 3G you could basically connect while in the car or wherever... hope I did not waste that 50 bucks.


The 3G model can connect anywhere that you can get an ATT cell phone signal. You can tell you are connected by looking at the indicator at the top of the screen when wireless is turned on. (if you are inside of a book, you can see the indicator by pressing the Menu button)

Hope this helps,

Shari


----------



## screwballl (Jan 4, 2011)

The way I understand it:

3G is just for shopping and downloading from the Amazon store, or for syncing your books with Amazon servers. For actual browsing with the experimental browser you need to use wifi...

I myself knew I would never use the 3G so I bought the wifi-only version.


----------



## dmcounts (Nov 26, 2009)

I made a file with links to the mobile sites of the weather channel and news sites and have even used it to get maps from google while I was out on the road.

3G is slower than WIFI but it does work.




don


----------



## Phil75070 (Dec 30, 2009)

The K2 doesn't have WiFi and still has a browser so it must use 3G. Does anyone know if Amazon's agreement with AT&T is transaction based or perhaps flat fee based for each Kindle sold?


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

You can use the Browser on 3G.  I did so with my K2 that was only 3G and do so now with my K3.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

screwballl said:


> The way I understand it:
> 
> 3G is just for shopping and downloading from the Amazon store, or for syncing your books with Amazon servers. For actual browsing with the experimental browser you need to use wifi...
> 
> I myself knew I would never use the 3G so I bought the wifi-only version.


You can use the browser with 3G. . . .but it will be slower. . .definitely way slower than a dedicated browsing device like an iPad or even a smart phone. Amazon would prefer you use WiFi for everything, if you have it and if you can, because they do pay for the cell bandwidth, though they don't charge you for it. Well, at least not any more beyond the initial $50 extra for the device.


----------



## LoraJ (Jan 9, 2011)

I am having the same issue that the OP did, however I have restarted 3 times and it still does not work. I have no 3G signal and the wi fi will not connect at all. I have never had a problem with the signal at home and I don't understand why it won't let me connect to my wi fi. All other devices on my network work just fine. Help!


----------



## Wedeliver (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi LoraJ,

Have you checked everything?  Perhaps your wifi is not broadcasting, Perhaps your local cell tower is not sending a strong enough signal.  My phone works is parts of my house but not in other parts becaue of signal issues.  So, the first thing to do to diagnose your problem is to go back to basics,  I would reconfigure your wifi as you did the first time.  Setup the wifi over again, go through discovery etc.  Please let us know if this helps


----------



## LoraJ (Jan 9, 2011)

Wedeliver said:


> Hi LoraJ,
> 
> Have you checked everything? Perhaps your wifi is not broadcasting, Perhaps your local cell tower is not sending a strong enough signal. My phone works is parts of my house but not in other parts becaue of signal issues. So, the first thing to do to diagnose your problem is to go back to basics, I would reconfigure your wifi as you did the first time. Setup the wifi over again, go through discovery etc. Please let us know if this helps


I'm on the phone with Amazon now. I had a defective Kindle that I shipped back and they replaced. They never received that Kindle and it appears that instead of deactivating the old one, they deactivated the new one. I figured this might be the problem because I just went to my account on Amazon and saw that the Kindle name did not match. They're sorting it out now while I listen to relaxing piano music and I will hopefully be back up and running soon. 

Thanks for the help.


----------

